# Zeit über time.nist.gov:13 erfragen



## DominikG (29. Okt 2007)

Hallo Leute,


also habe hier ne kleine Frage bezüglich der Zeitabfrage bei TimeServern.
Und zwar geht es darum, dass wir im Informatikunterricht gerade mit der Netzwerkprogrammierung anfangen (unser lehrer liegt im krankenhaus, hat uns aber dokumente online gestellt die wir jetzt durcharbeiten müssen, daher frage ich hier und nicht meinen lehrer).
die aufgabe ist nun, ne digitale uhr zu programmieren, die jede minute nen abgleich mit dem TimeServer time.nist.gov auf port 13 macht. Mein Problem besteht nun darin, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich den Server abhorchen soll, sodass er mir auch was sagt ^^. 
Denn bisher habe ich das immer über einen ObjectInputStream gemacht, und dann in einem Thread mittels inputStream.readObject() auf Nachrichten vom Server gewartet.
Wenn ich das jedoch hier so mache, kommt einfach nix an. 
Im Internet hab ich mich also nun ein wenig schlau gemacht und gesehen, dass die leute in diesem fall alle ne abfrage über den BufferedInputStream machen, es steht jedoch nirgendwo erklärt warum das so sein muss.

Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Warum geht das Abhören nicht mit dem ObjectInputStream und wie habe ich das ergebnis auszuwerten, wenn ich es mit dem BufferedReader mache ?


Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus an alle, die mir helfen wollen 


Schöne Grüße,

Dominik


----------



## SlaterB (29. Okt 2007)

> Warum geht das Abhören nicht mit dem ObjectInputStream 

weil auf der anderen Seite kein Java-Socket sitzt, der normale Java-Objekte sendet

> wie habe ich das ergebnis auszuwerten, wenn ich es mit dem BufferedReader mache ? 

zunächst mal pauschal: Lehrbuch, google, Forumsuche?


----------



## HoaX (29. Okt 2007)

rfc 867 sagt dir was für daten da kommen usw. aber vorsicht, das ist hochkomplex


----------



## DominikG (29. Okt 2007)

Ok vielen dank für die beiden antworten, genau das hab ich gebraucht ^^.
auf die sache mit dem objectinputstream hätte ich selber kommen müssen ich depp, aber naja ... ^^

auf jeden fall ein großes großes dankeschön an euch beide, das thema kann von mir aus geschlossen werden, ich werde mich jetzt ein wenig mit den streamreadern auseinandersetzen und dann passt das.


----------

